# Growing Aquatic Plants Emmersed in the Summer?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone ever tried it? I'm replanting tanks and some of the "old" plants I gave up for dead had fantastic, healthy root systems when I ripped them out.

I'm thinking of planting in a tub of substrate with a few inches of water outside in the sun to see if they will regrow.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Never tried it but it does sound reasonable that they might regrow. Frozen plants do it so water plants might. Might aim for not too much direct sun at first??? I just took one of the bulbs in a bag plants that had been rolling around in a 75 and strapped it to a log in a ten and it jumped up like it was new.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've done it and it works very well... quite interesting and I usually add a single guppy to make sure now mosquitos appear! :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmmm, I just may try that!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

My attempt this spring failed. I tried growing chain sword in a basin and the sun smoked them before they became emersed. in addition, I would think you would need to have some kind of cover to maintain the humidity.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*BillD*
I fully submersed them and allowed the sun to be the ally by evaporating the water until it exposed leaves... the tips of leaves burn, which seems to trigger the new leaves coming in tougher and ready for air. Hope that helps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here they are a month later.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Number6 said:


> *BillD*
> I fully submersed them and allowed the sun to be the ally by evaporating the water until it exposed leaves... the tips of leaves burn, which seems to trigger the new leaves coming in tougher and ready for air. Hope that helps.


My plants were smoked while still submerged.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm growing them submerged (bottom of a 10G) and keeping them fully shaded.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I will have to try again with some shade. The plants I planted indoors in a similar tub are doing very well under a desk lamp with a 13W 5000K CF bulb.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Im actually trying this right now. I got an aluminum try and filled it with 3/4" soil, some peat moss mixed with more soil and pfs on top. Im either gonna try growing UG or Dwarf hair grass. I will cover the top with plastic wrapping or with glass to keep it humid. If other people are trying this, i would keep water a littler under the surface of the subtrate to avoid algae.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

:x :x :x

I found that little pot on the deck (unbroken) with plants and substrate scattered right down to the poly fiber patch that blocked the drainage hole!

The pot was at the bottom of a filled 10G tank. The tank is not damaged. Lots of 12" java ferns floating over the top. The culprit really had to want that pot particularly.

Also removed from the bottom of the tank was a 1" square rock with anubia petite rubber banded to it. Plant gone, rubber band unbroken.

One other non-aquatic deck plant was 50% dug up.

The last animal on the deck larger than an chipmunk was a bear. But I am thinking the dexterity required for this, it must have been a racoon. Haven't seen one on the property in years, but...


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> :x :x :x
> 
> I found that little pot on the deck (unbroken) with plants and substrate scattered right down to the poly fiber patch that blocked the drainage hole!
> 
> ...


----------

